# Garra Gotyla and Goldfish Compatability



## Karen S. (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi All,

A while back I noticed some brown algae on the anubias and jungle val in my 45 gal tank. When I went to my LFS they suggested picking up two Garra to look after it. So I purchased them. I think they're Garra Gotyla. I have a black moor and a oranda goldfish and am now worried that this species will go after my goldies slime coat. I can't find much information on them. Does anybody know if this could be a problem. I don't want my goldies hurt!

Thanks, Karen


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

i dont know a lot, bit i looked up the fish and found a thread in another forum about a guy who had the same problem with you, he wanted more info...
generally, the garras are new species in the aquarium world and are not very common, so thats why not much info is available. However, i found that they are by nature very peaceful and will not be aggressive towards other tankmates...ofcourse they are bottom-part dwellers (meaning they stay at the bottom like corys, loaches etc.) I think you already know that. They are really small fish, propably your specimens are already adults or near-adult juveniles. So i think the swimming range and the size difference make the garras unable to pose any kind of threat to a black moor or an oranda. I wouldnt even worry about the golds getting stressed...


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I have a Garra, they are very peaceful. And a WONDERFUL algae eater. You should not have any problems.


----------

